# Casal de barri



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon vespre de diumenge!

Algú sap com es diuen els _casals de barri_ en castellà  ? He fet una cerca al Termcat i l'únic referent que trobo és el dels casals d'avis, però ho tradueixen com a hogar de ancianos en castellà i... OLD FOLK'S HOME   en anglès!!! (això darrer sí que m'ha sobtat!!!!) http://www.termcat.cat/scripts/rwisapi.dll/@Termcat_dev.env

Així que continuo sense saber com es diu _casal de barri_ in Spanish... Any idea? És per a una traducció que he de lliurar demà dilluns ben d'horeta!!! Ai, ai, ai!!!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Crec que potser ho que en Madrid diem "Centros Culturales", però és possible que altres llocs es diga diferent. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Crec que potser a Madrid en diem "Centros Culturales", però és possible que en altres llocs es digui diferent. (tot i que penso que en català de València sí que seria "diga"... -TPS-)
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Gràcies, Ant.

Ja vaig enviar la traducció ahir al vespre i al final hi vaig posar _centros de barrio_, si no ho recordo malament...


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Gràcies, Ant.
> 
> Ja vaig enviar la traducció ahir al vespre i al final hi vaig posar _centros de barrio_, si no ho recordo malament...


 
Gràcies TPS,

Lamento fer tard, però "centros de barrio" pot estar bé. 

Me paso al castellano un momento, la verdad es que "diga" lo he puesto a posta, lo he sacado de una página que es valenciana, la verdad es que tengo algo de lío con las diferencias, entre los idiomas  


Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> la verdad es que "diga" lo he puesto a posta, lo he sacado de una página que es valenciana, la verdad es que tengo algo de lío con las diferencias, entre los idiomas


 
Las diferencias son tan y tan mínimas que todos nos entendemos a la perfección  . No passis pena, xiquet!


----------



## chics

Hola!
Un casal és un esplai, no? Jo conec a versió "oficial" només, en castellà, però hi ha d'haver alguna manera més curta de dir-ho...

_Centro de animación sociocultural juvenil /para jóvenes_.
(I encara falta el "de barri"!)

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Chics.

Un casal de barri no és un esplai (segons la Diputació de Barcelona), sinó que es tracta d'un espai pertanyent a una autorita on les entitats i els veïns poden dur a terme activitats. És a dir, que en un casal de barri (que segons la Diputació tampoc no és un centre cívic) hi pot haver esplais.

La traducció, però, ja la vaig fer i ja està enviada... So loooooooooooong!

Mercis, però, Chics!


----------



## chics

Ops! ja veig que arribo tard. 

Sembla ser que als esplais que hi ha als casals de barri/casino/ateneu/etc. se'ls diu casals (també :-S) per distingir-los dels esplais religiosos. La meva pregunta anava encaminada a saber si et referies al centre sencer o a aquest servei per a nens i joves.

No crec que es queixi ningú, per _centro de barrio_, bé!


----------

